# They're Taking the Hobbits to Isengard!



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 19, 2021)

Many versions -- post your fave!
I'll start with the original --posted here by Erestor Arcamen, the year it came out! 😀


----------



## m4r35n357 (Aug 20, 2021)

Haha, up there with Star Trekkin' !


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 20, 2021)

Just saying that this was 15 years ago.
Feeling old yet?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 20, 2021)

Only 15 years? Seems older. . .


----------



## m4r35n357 (Aug 21, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Many versions -- post your fave!
> I'll start with the original --posted here by Erestor Arcamen, the year it came out! 😀


Reminds me a bit of this ., , , ,




The B-side was the whole thing played backwards, scary!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 21, 2021)

m4r35n357 said:


> Reminds me a bit of this ., , , ,


You're not alone, apparently:


----------



## m4r35n357 (Aug 21, 2021)

Ow my head! Did you do that?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 21, 2021)

Oh no, not me -- I'm far too much a tech dummy for that. 😂

I just did a youtube search for "They've Coming to Take Me to Isengard" -- and up it popped. 😀


----------



## 1stvermont (Aug 21, 2021)

Home default - starwars-tshirt.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 21, 2021)

That's worth the full pic. 😁


----------

